# Writing a novel?



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

And need character names? Look no further than the players names in the 2012 Baseball World Series.

Just a few:


Madison Bumgarner
Travis Blackley
Yusmeiro Petit
Sergio Romo
Santiago Casilla
Angel Pagan
Hunter Pence
Brad Penny
Ryan Vogelsong
Phil Coke
Prince Fielder
Omar Infante
Ramon Santiago
Danny Worth


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

You just have to love the antonymous name, Angel Pagan...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Andy said:


> And need character names? Look no further than the players names in the 2012 Baseball World Series.
> 
> Just a few:
> 
> ...


Danny Worth - A tragic tale of gifted working class footballer ruined by the high life

Angel Pagan - Edgy neo-noir detective with voodoo techniques

Ryan Vogelsong - Grandiose on/off love story spanning the period between the great wars

Brad Penny - Trad jazz musician conscripted to Viet Nam

Omar Infante - International banker embroiled in a scandal which rocks a central American government to it's core

Santiago Casilla - Dominican peasant boy who rises to power in a cocaine drug cartel

Travis Blackley - Dissociative New York taxi driver who - oh hang on, that one's already been done.

Hunter Pence - Disconsolate bible-belt farm boy whose talent for writing projects him to literary acclaim, but at what cost to his morality?


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

I prefer naming characters after the players in a recent East/West Collegiate Bowl. Details at https://www.comedycentral.com/video-clips/5fndtz/key-and-peele-key---peele--east-west-bowl


----------

